# Massey Ferguson's latest utility tractor.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a short read on Massey Fergusons latest utility tractor. The transmission option(Auto-N) for loader work sounds interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ility_tractors/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes that does sound interesting. I've never liked using the hand control for loader work on our Massey since it is either all on neutral or all off neutral. I use the clutch for what I call feathering it in. I would hope the brakes going to neutral would do a similar thing.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Been looking at these for a while now, sure like them.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice addition to the Massey line. Our 5460 has the Dyna-4 and it's great, it would make a pretty nice loader tractor, but the Auto-N sure would be handy in lots of situations.
I really like how the nose of the 5600's seems to drop off short, that makes a big difference when you're doing fine loader work.


----------

